# Help, what insurance do you have?



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I know that there are some comments already on here for insurance but I haven't seen a lot of replies. I'm looking into insurance and it's all overwhelming. Do any of you have Trupanion? It says they beat all the other insurance companies such as: VPI, Petplan, ASPCA, Pet First, Pets Best, etc. What kind of coverage do you have on your Golden's? Gunner will be a year old at the end of the month. He is micro-chipped and will be neutered next week. (Starting to do a lot of marking, humping the little kids, etc.) I appreicate any replies. Thanks.


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

We have pet plan through PC pet insurance. It's pretty good...except the more claims you have the lower your coverage...I learned the hard way!
You pay the bill up front, and they send you a cheque. And it comes back really fast too!
The younger they are when you get the insurance the cheaper it is!
Good luck on your search


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Embrace. I like it, but the other one I would look into is PetPlan.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I posted this in the early a.m. and only got a couple responses. I'm trying this again tonight in hopes of getting a few more responses. Please advise me as to which insurance you have had a good experience with your dogs. Thanks..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We have VPI. I am not a good test case for how well VPI covers things, because Brooks hasn't really had medical problems. But, I carry the cancer coverage and the coverage that pays 80% of the allowed amount with a $50 deductible for each illness or injury. Those coverages cost about $20 month. 
I used to carry their routine care rider (you paid $100 yr, and it covered up to $15 on heartworm meds, I think $20 on flea meds, $10 toward an office visit, $10 for an examination, $10 for a worm check, $65 for a neuter, and then some amount on about 5 different vaccines) but once Brooks was neutered and they raised the price, I didn't carry that rider anymore.
VPI's drawback is they don't cover hip dysplasia or any genetic disorders of the breed (I checked and I THINK, but am not certain, that there are just 2 disorders of Goldens they won't cover---one has to do with the eyes and the other with a neurological problem that causes the back feet to drag....but don't quote me on that)


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Embrace. It just seemed to have the best balanced plan when I researched.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm a HUGE PetPlan fan.

Could not live without it....they've already paid out over $2500 for Apple...and she's only 8 months old.


----------



## RedMare01 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have PetPlan for my cat (no dog yet) and like them so far, but have not had any claims. When I researched, they had the best reviews and ratings by far.

Caitlin


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

We don't have pet insurance. We put aside (on paper anyway) some $ every month for vet costs beyond normal care. If the money isn't needed, then down the road we've got some extra money saved (sometimes in a CD) and are glad the insurance company doesn't have it.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We have PetPlan. 
The way that they handled Hunter's claim when we had the policy for just 2 weeks was just wonderful. I will always recommend them


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't have pet insurance and after the huge vet bills I've gotten this week, I believe I will be as interested in the answers as you are.
copper probably wouldnt' be eleigible since he is a senior and has prior conditions, but I could get it for my younger dog.


----------



## Puggy1961 (May 20, 2009)

*Vpi*

We have VPI on our two other dogs--Pug and dachshund. This year I made out--bladder stone on dachshund and they paid 600. Abscess canine tooth on pug (10 yrs. old) they paid 400, total premiums about 650. The insurance paid for itself this year; but did not cover all the expenses. The bladder deal probably cost about 500 more they did not cover. Repeat return visits to test urine. 

Mostly carry coverage because of the potential for back issues with dachshund...Paid over 10,000 for two disk fenestrations for my other dog.

I haven't put my golden on yet as we've only had him a year and he's not two yet. They're quoting me 44.00 a month with out cancer rider. 

They debit my cc about 65.00 a month. Might be just as well to put that money away if you're that disciplined! {me not so much!} It really is a dice roll--you're just hoping that nothing will happen but if it does it falls into something covered.


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

After much research, we purchased PetPlan for our puppy Maevis. We had VPI for our last dog, a beagle who was very healthy and for whom we never had to make a substanial claim. The claims that we did make never seemed to be fully covered, however. VPI uses pre-set amounts for what a procedure is "supposed" to cost. If your dog's procedure costs more than the pre-set amount (and it seems like ours always did), the additional amount is not covered.


----------

